# Who has the biggest.....



## TalonAWD (Oct 16, 2009)

Laisodora parahybana?
I would like to see the biggest of the members here in this forum. Most people do not keep them after they start hitting 6+. Anyone here with a larger Female that can post pics, maybe by a ruler?


----------



## un33dit (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is a pic of mine...no ruler 

-Gary


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 16, 2009)

Whats her size?


----------



## Bill S (Oct 16, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> Most people do not keep them after they start hitting 6+.


Really?  I would expect just the opposite.  A lot of people can't wait for the tiny slings to become larger so that they are easier to maintain.  People get species like _L. parahybana_ because they want a giant spider.  Do you actually know people who get rid of spiders because they get too big?


----------



## ghordy (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, that's a big T. I bet that thing will eat anything including your mother in law and the kitchen sink.


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 16, 2009)

Bill S said:


> Really?  I would expect just the opposite.  A lot of people can't wait for the tiny slings to become larger so that they are easier to maintain.  People get species like _L. parahybana_ because they want a giant spider.  Do you actually know people who get rid of spiders because they get too big?


Me too. I would have thought the opposite as well.
I researched alot the past couple of months and see the big ones for sale all the time. Also theres not one thread that shows a real big one. Lots of people that claim to have seen one or they know someone with one. 

When it comes to T blondi, most opt for this one as their choice in big spiders.


----------



## un33dit (Oct 16, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> Whats her size?


I haven't measure her. I would guess at least 9". I'll try to get a pic with a ruler later today. She is pretty mellow, so it shouldn't be to bad.

-Gary


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 16, 2009)

un33dit said:


> I haven't measure her. I would guess at least 9". I'll try to get a pic with a ruler later today. She is pretty mellow, so it shouldn't be to bad.
> 
> -Gary


That would be awesome. You would be the first to actually show a pic next to a ruler of a specimen that big. Gorgeous specimen!


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats the first BIG T that I have seen that is not UGLY (sorry T blondi owners )

I just got two of these and for an arboreal lover, I'll be in for a treat when they get that big:} 

Beautiful T.
BTW how often and how much do you feed that gal???

PIG-


----------



## Julia (Oct 16, 2009)

un33dit said:


> I haven't measure her. I would guess at least 9". I'll try to get a pic with a ruler later today. She is pretty mellow, so it shouldn't be to bad.
> 
> -Gary


That is most definitely a gorgeous LP!!  At least 9"?  Mellow?  Nothing is better than a kitten with 8 legs.


----------



## pouchedrat (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh wow.. I want one now........  I wonder if my fiance would mind me sneaking another T in?


----------



## FireGuyX (Oct 16, 2009)

Robc has a huge L.paraybana.


----------



## un33dit (Oct 16, 2009)

OK..first I have to say that the best way to measure a T is measuring the molt. With that said, I had a hard time getting an accurate measurement picture. I would say she is more around 8". I took a few pictures next to a ruler, but she is not laying flat or spread out. Next I took a picture of my arm with a ruler infront of the original picture above where she was spread out. And finally I took two vids which she was not to happy about...kicking hairs! So take it for what it is worth. She is a big girl, but I'm sure not the biggest around here!

BTW...I recently aquired her off of CL for $25!!! And yes, her front leg is a little jacked up.

-Gary













[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dixjGWRCzHU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dixjGWRCzHU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Phh8YB8HXTM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Phh8YB8HXTM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scottyk (Oct 16, 2009)

Great pics and vids!

To those of you handling the large ones, I'm assuming that they calm down a bit when they get bigger???

I have two in the 4 to 5" range, and a 2" sling, all raised from 1/4" babies. They are all completely non defensive but "really" quick and skittish. The larger pair are already getting heavy bodied and I'm afraid to handle them for fear of even a short fall...


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 16, 2009)

Rob has a T blondi (zilla) that was larger than the largest documented one and she just molted and became even larger.  I'm sure he'll see this thread and post some shots.


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 16, 2009)

Just noticed Rob has this thread up: ZILLA - My biggest female T. blondi molted!!!


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 16, 2009)

Just spoke to him, he'll post pictures when she hardens.  He's guessing she's 10.5-11".  I've seen her in person, 2 molts ago and she was a monster.


----------



## un33dit (Oct 16, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Just spoke to him, he'll post pictures when she hardens.  He's guessing she's 10.5-11".  I've seen her in person, 2 molts ago and she was a monster.




Tell him to post picture of his LP since that is what the thread is about 

-Gary


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 16, 2009)

un33dit said:


> Tell him to post picture of his LP since that is what the thread is about
> 
> -Gary


He says his is coming up on 9" and he'll post pictures when he gets home.


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 16, 2009)

i know it's not the biggest, but here she is (8"):


----------



## joshuai (Oct 16, 2009)

heres mine and she does look better than my blondi at the moment


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 16, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Rob has a T blondi (zilla) that was larger than the largest documented one and she just molted and became even larger.  I'm sure he'll see this thread and post some shots.


Yeah I saw the vid. He measured the molt and it was 10". So with the growth may be up to 10.5". I doubt a full inch bigger but it may be possible.
The largest documented one was 13 inches.

I asked him about the size of the LP and hopefully he will post it here. Great pictures!! I had one 8 years ago and she was in a custom 24x24x13" enclosure and was about the size of *Un33diit's* girrl. I sold her when I got married and regretted it. I finally have another female and wish to have a very big girl.

Keep em' coming. I want to see the absolute biggest on this forum. So far only one with a ruler next to it.

*EDIT: oh and joshuai's as well with the paper ruler *

*Heres the enclosure. Had a waterfall in the background.*






*And a not so clear pic of her. The only one I have.*


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 16, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> i know it's not the biggest, but here she is (8"):


I took your picture and measured it with a ruler and a quarter and yes 8-8.5" specimen! 


Gorgeous!!!! And I agree, I love the way this one (Lp's) looks as opposed to T. blondi's when it comes to the biggest tarantulas of the world.


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 16, 2009)

My big girl.


----------



## robc (Oct 17, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> The largest documented one was 13 inches.


I believe you may be referring to *Theraphosa Apophysis * i believe the world record T. blondi is a 11" MM for legspan.


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 17, 2009)

robc said:


> I believe you may be referring to *Theraphosa Apophysis * i believe the world record T. blondi is a 11" MM for legspan.


I typed in T. blondi and serched online and all the websites state that its the T blondi that holds the record for 13" legspan. Nothing about the other T.:?

Heres an example. http://www.care-sheet.com/index/Theraphosa_blondi
Another. http://www.geocities.com/heartland/bluffs/8276/tblondi.html
another. http://www.reptileworldzoo.com/spider.htm

It doesn't matter. We all know T blondi is the biggest.




Back to Laisodora parahybanas.


----------



## joshuai (Oct 17, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> I typed in T. blondi and serched online and all the websites state that its the T blondi that holds the record for 13" legspan. Nothing about the other T.:?
> 
> Heres an example. http://www.care-sheet.com/index/Theraphosa_blondi
> Another. http://www.geocities.com/heartland/bluffs/8276/tblondi.html
> ...


Thats probably because there not that great on info, i to believe it was a apophysis at 13 not a blondi many sites still refer to apophysis as blondi and dont know better.


----------



## syndicate (Oct 17, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> Laisodora parahybana?
> Most people do not keep them after they start hitting 6+.


What makes you think this?:?


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 17, 2009)

syndicate said:


> What makes you think this?:?


Guess you didn't read the whole thread. Read post #6


----------



## JimM (Oct 17, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> Guess you didn't read the whole thread. Read post #6


With respect, I'm not sure you can arrive an the conclusion you did from checking a few forums and classified adds.


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 17, 2009)

I really need to get myself a LP!


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 17, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> i know it's not the biggest, but here she is (8"):


What size enclosure do you have her in?


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 17, 2009)

JimM said:


> With respect, I'm not sure you can arrive an the conclusion you did from checking a few forums and classified adds.


True, it seems that way though. 
At least in here, it gives those that do have a really big one, a chance to show it off.


----------



## JimM (Oct 17, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> True, it seems that way though.
> At least in here, it gives those that do have a really big one, a chance to show it off.


I may have to get one myself now. I had planned on it sometime back but changed my mind for whatever reason.
Still a toss up between this one and G. aureostriata I guess...I don't need both.


Or do I?


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 17, 2009)

JimM said:


> I may have to get one myself now. I had planned on it sometime back but changed my mind for whatever reason.
> Still a toss up between this one and G. aureostriata I guess...I don't need both.
> 
> 
> Or do I?


Don't need both.....but want both...as do i.


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mattyb said:


> What size enclosure do you have her in?


a 20-gal. makes for a great display. both T and tank.


----------



## barabootom (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's a pic of my large mature male parahybana.  This is his natural stance.  He could stretch out some more if he wanted to.  He's 4 years old.  I'm hoping to breed him with my 8 1/2 in female soon.  So far she says no.


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 18, 2009)

Beautiful Male *barabootom*. I had a 7" male when I first joined this forum and sold it. It was a pretty male. In fact it was one of my first posts; the for sale ad


----------



## micheldied (Oct 18, 2009)

i LOVE LPs...cant wait for my sling to arrive.
keep on posting!!!


----------



## sean-820 (Oct 18, 2009)

I know lp's grow wicked fast, but how long does it take to reach these 8"= sizes? My lp went from under an inch to over 4 in i think 6 months. Ive heard about 6" after a year, so after about 2years i could expect 8"? Also, my lp is female so my question is at what size can she breed?


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 18, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> I know lp's grow wicked fast, but how long does it take to reach these 8"= sizes? My lp went from under an inch to over 4 in i think 6 months. Ive heard about 6" after a year, so after about 2years i could expect 8"? Also, my lp is female so my question is at what size can she breed?


I would say 2 years. I had one along time ago and IIRC it took 2 years to grow around 8" So I would say that they would be fully mature in 2 years. Breeding would be ok around 7".


----------



## Exo (Oct 18, 2009)

I just got my first LP yesterday, it's only 4in but hopefully someday it will become a nice 9 or 10 incher.


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 18, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> a 20-gal. makes for a great display. both T and tank.


Ok cool. I also like to keep my big girls in 20gal.


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 18, 2009)

What prize do I get for winning this competition........lol  
Paul


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 18, 2009)

The pride of being the one in this forum with the title 
*The biggest Lasiodora Parahybana*


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 18, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> The pride of being the one in this forum with the title
> *The biggest Lasiodora Parahybana*


That will do me


----------



## DaveEmory (Oct 18, 2009)

un33dit said:


> Here is a pic of mine...no ruler
> 
> -Gary



Wow, double-legged hair kicking!  I assume you didn't get any on you when she did that?

I got a parahybana recently which is about 5", and it is NOT NICE.  It gets very pissed off at the slightest intrusion into its tank, and snaps at water as its being poured into her dish.  I don't think I will ever be able to handle her.  Sniff.


PC


----------



## paul fleming (Oct 18, 2009)

DaveEmory said:


> Wow, double-legged hair kicking!  I assume you didn't get any on you when she did that?
> 
> I got a parahybana recently which is about 5", and it is NOT NICE.  It gets very pissed off at the slightest intrusion into its tank, and snaps at water as its being poured into her dish.  I don't think I will ever be able to handle her.  Sniff.
> 
> ...


None at all mate
they are all different mate......the big female is a pussycat.......have a juvie who changes like the weather in between molts...can be a right nasty B.
I find they calm down when they get to adult....when they get that big,it is not as if they have anthing to worry about....lol


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 15, 2009)

just throwing this out there, thought it an appropriate bump as this is referring to my gal posted on page 2. she just molted this week, and here is her molt, not stretched, at 8". she's been putting on between 1/2-3/4" per molt, so hopefully she gained some good size with this molt too.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 15, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> Most people do not keep them after they start hitting 6+.


Clueless babble. What can you possbily know about "most peoples" hybana habits?

I can somehow relate though. Because in my humble opinion they start out great, they grow fast, each copious amounts and are active. But then, almost magically at 6" they stop doing that, they just slow down, stop eating (not literally), stop growing much and mostly turns into a pet rock.

This was the case with my two females, and I only speak of them of course.


----------



## Exo (Nov 15, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> I can somehow relate though. Because in my humble opinion they start out great, they grow fast, each copious amounts and are active. But then, almost magically at 6" they stop doing that, they just slow down, stop eating (not literally), stop growing much and mostly turns into a pet rock.


Strange, from what I've read many people's large parahybanas eat everything in sight.....


----------



## joshuai (Nov 15, 2009)

Exo said:


> Strange, from what I've read many people's large parahybanas eat everything in sight.....


Mine is huge about 8 and eats like a elephant!


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 16, 2009)

Exo said:


> Strange, from what I've read many people's large parahybanas eat everything in sight.....


Yup, up until 6+ I guess. But as I said, I'm only refering to my two ladies. They are not just that prey agressive anymore. My genics and cancerides, blondies and apo's, they are just as hungry for food as they were when they were younger.


----------



## BrynWilliams (Nov 16, 2009)

I've just had my juvenile moult sexed as a male, he's still gonna be a beast I hope! 

Time for me to find him a nice ladyfriend


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 16, 2009)

BrynWilliams said:


> I've just had my juvenile moult sexed as a male, he's still gonna be a beast I hope!
> 
> Time for me to find him a nice ladyfriend


And get 2000 unsellable slings on your hands? Bad, bad, bad idea.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 16, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> And get 2000 unsellable slings on your hands? Bad, bad, bad idea.


Somebody has to do it, lol... one sac a year should pretty much take care of the continental US pet market.

Edit: Oh yeah, Sweden. Are there even 2000 T collectors in Sweden?


----------



## flamesbane (Nov 16, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> And get 2000 unsellable slings on your hands? Bad, bad, bad idea.


Because money is the only reason people breed T's right? He couldn't possibly be wanting to do it just for the experience gained from breeding T's, and we all know he can't _give_ them away because where is the fun in that?


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 16, 2009)

Moltar said:


> Somebody has to do it, lol... one sac a year should pretty much take care of the continental US pet market.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, Sweden. Are there even 2000 T collectors in Sweden?


No, absolutely not even close. 200 possibly, not counting people with "only" a rosie.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 16, 2009)

flamesbane said:


> Because money is the only reason people breed T's right? He couldn't possibly be wanting to do it just for the experience gained from breeding T's, and we all know he can't _give_ them away because where is the fun in that?


Yes, lets forget that it is 2000 actual lives we are talking about and just get them born because it might be fun. Then we can push them on people that most likely don't want them and watch them get neglected. Good idea, you got any more?


----------



## flamesbane (Nov 16, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> Yes, lets forget that it is 2000 actual lives we are talking about and just get them born because it might be fun. Then we can push them on people that most likely don't want them and watch them get neglected. Good idea, you got any more?


2000 actual lives that would all grow to be adults in the wild? How many roaches/crickets that have "actual lives" do you feed to your T's every week? If he has excess couldn't he feed them to his other T's? Come down off your moral pedestal for a minute and realize that you are making this into a much bigger dilemma than it actually is.


----------



## flamesbane (Nov 16, 2009)

Moltar said:


> Edit: Oh yeah, Sweden. Are there even 2000 T collectors in Sweden?


BrynWilliams is in the UK


----------



## the nature boy (Nov 16, 2009)

DaveEmory said:


> I got a parahybana recently which is about 5", and it is NOT NICE.  It gets very pissed off at the slightest intrusion into its tank, and snaps at water as its being poured into her dish.  I don't think I will ever be able to handle her.  Sniff.
> 
> 
> PC


Are you feeding her enough?  LPs are eating machines.  She's probably responding to the water being poured into the dish because the vibrations seem like those of prey.  Likewise, she may be viewing intrusions into her tank as possible meals.  If you're not feeding her at least 12 large crickets every other week she's going to be hungry (and knowing LPs she's probably going to be hungry even if you are, lol).  Really, the species isn't "mean".  I suppose you could have an odd individual but I'd doubt it.  

I'm absolutely sure that you can handle her.  Cup and remove her from the enclosure (her "turf") and you'll see how easy it is.  Honestly, I'd allow my 6 year old daughter to handle her.  Trust me, there are species where this absolutely would not be the case.


----------



## the nature boy (Nov 16, 2009)

flamesbane said:


> BrynWilliams is in the UK


Isn't that like a suburb of Sweden or something?


----------



## flamesbane (Nov 16, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Are you feeding her enough?  LPs are eating machines.  She's probably responding to the water being poured into the dish because the vibrations seem like those of prey.  Likewise, she may be viewing intrusions into her tank as possible meals.  If you're not feeding her at least 12 large crickets every other week she's going to be hungry (and knowing LPs she's probably going to be hungry even if you are, lol).  Really, the species isn't "mean".  I suppose you could have an odd individual but I'd doubt it.
> 
> I'm absolutely sure that you can handle her.  Cup and remove her from the enclosure (her "turf") and you'll see how easy it is.  Honestly, I'd allow my 6 year old daughter to handle her.  Trust me, there are species where this absolutely would not be the case.


Yeah, I have noticed that my LP tends to be very skittish until I get him out of his tank, then he calms right down.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 16, 2009)

flamesbane said:


> 2000 actual lives that would all grow to be adults in the wild? How many roaches/crickets that have "actual lives" do you feed to your T's every week? If he has excess couldn't he feed them to his other T's? Come down off your moral pedestal for a minute and realize that you are making this into a much bigger dilemma than it actually is.


Nature has little to do with it, your hobby only get as nasty as you make it yourself. The roach part is unfortunate, but necessery. The spiderkilling/neglecting is not.

Although I have to confess that I'm somewhat of a hypocrite, as I'm currently driving a colony project with H. incei and I'm failing to make it run without cannibalism.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 16, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Isn't that like a suburb of Sweden or something?


Shame on you, drinking beer with the Swedish bikiniteam and all


----------



## flamesbane (Nov 16, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> Nature has little to do with it, your hobby only get as nasty as you make it yourself. The roach part is unfortunate, but necessery. The spiderkilling/neglecting is not.
> 
> Although I have to confess that I'm somewhat of a hypocrite, as I'm currently driving a colony project with H. incei and I'm failing to make it run without cannibalism.


I agree that nature doesn't affect our hobby much, we coddle and care for T's that would other wise die in the wild. There isn't anything wrong with that. However I don't see anything wrong with feeding excess slings to other T's, I just fail to see the difference between them and roaches.

Not that any of that really matters as it is up to the breeder to determine whether or not to breed his/her T's and make the responsible choice about breeding a given species.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 16, 2009)

flamesbane said:


> BrynWilliams is in the UK


Ah yes. Well, there might be 2000 T collectors in the UK. The TV told me it was pretty popular there!


----------



## BrynWilliams (Nov 16, 2009)

there's a decent market for them, i'm not saying i'll be able to sell all of them, however, I haven't bred a single species yet, so already having a juvenile male (bear in mind he's only small currently, around 12 cm) I have time to prepare and my LSS said they always are looking for slings to grow on.

I've also read that they aren't too hard to breed so might a good place to start compared to the rest of my collection


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 16, 2009)

BrynWilliams said:


> there's a decent market for them, i'm not saying i'll be able to sell all of them, however, I haven't bred a single species yet, so already having a juvenile male (bear in mind he's only small currently, around 12 cm) I have time to prepare and my LSS said they always are looking for slings to grow on.
> 
> I've also read that they aren't too hard to breed so might a good place to start compared to the rest of my collection


Let me tell you, you wont sell much. I've been on the selling end of this business for over three years and it's not a big market. I've even included denmark and germany in my sales.


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2009)

I bred L parahybana last year. Over 2000 viable eggs.
I sold them all.

If you are not greedy and you want to sell them you can, just dont expect anything over $1 a piece, and then cutting deals from that price on.

I didnt do it for the money AT ALL, I gave hundreds of freebies.
So yes, it can be done.

PS: Beware of  big time smartty pants  dealers that will insult you with ofering 1 cent a piece. It happened to me. For that matter I will give them all as freebies.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 16, 2009)

Back on topic... I've seen photographic evidence of a very large L. parahybana that seems to exceed even the "largest" one ever recorded which was what, 12+"? It's hard to tell though. The photo _may_ have been doctored.


----------



## OxDionysus (Nov 16, 2009)

Could you just imagine waking up one morning and seeing something like this on your window?


----------



## joshuai (Nov 16, 2009)

OxDionysus said:


> Could you just imagine waking up one morning and seeing something like this on your window?


Hell ya id keep it!


----------



## Exo (Nov 16, 2009)

joshuai said:


> Hell ya id keep it!


I would too, and I'd feed it potroast, republicans, and people from Sweden.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 16, 2009)

Exo said:


> I would too, and I'd feed it potroast, republicans, and people from Sweden.


We're far to acid to be of any nutrition....:}


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2009)

Exo said:


> I would too, and I'd feed it potroast, republicans, and people from Sweden.


:worship:


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry RottweilExpress, but* Go Finland* all the way


----------



## John Apple (Nov 16, 2009)

well I would feed it my ex wife first and then maybe a few folks here   lol


----------



## Exo (Nov 16, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> We're far to acid to be of any nutrition....:}


Yeah, and I'm sure that republicans are far too bitter.....


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 16, 2009)

Exo said:


> I would too, and I'd feed it potroast, republicans, and people from Sweden.


That's funny, as I'd nourish "the beast" with liberals, namely Arachnopuppy for starters.  
TBH


----------



## Exo (Nov 16, 2009)

ThomasH said:


> That's funny, as I'd nourish "the beast" with liberals, namely Arachnopuppy for starters.
> TBH


Too fruity.....


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2009)

Exo said:


> Too fruity.....


jajajaja
You are on a roll EXO


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 16, 2009)

Fran said:


> Sorry RottweilExpress, but* Go Finland* all the way


Brother, you will see it in another light when you grow up. We're all scandinavian family here.


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> Brother, you will see it in another light when you grow up. We're all scandinavian family here.


Hey "brother" I think the grow up part is quite done already  

I lived  6 months in Tampere (Finland) and didnt look like you guys get along quite good 

PS: Actually, I have also been in your country, although I know way better Finland than Sweden.


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 16, 2009)

Exo said:


> Too fruity.....


 You got me there.

TBH


----------



## Exo (Nov 16, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> Brother, you will see it in another light when you grow up. We're all scandinavian family here.


Have you seen Fran? He can't possibly "grow" anymore!


----------



## Exo (Nov 16, 2009)

Fran said:


> I lived  6 months in Tampere (Finland) and didnt look like you guys get along quite good


They were probably argueing over which country is colder.


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2009)

Exo said:


> They were probably argueing over which country is colder.



lol, probably 

Sweedish people use to say that Finnish are more "Barbarian-like"...Finnish say kinda the same about Swedish...


----------



## Exo (Nov 16, 2009)

Fran said:


> lol, probably
> 
> Sweedish people use to say that Finnish are more "Barbarian-like"...Finnish say kinda the same about Swedish...


That's like Mexicans and Brazilians argueing over who speaks better Spanish.


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 16, 2009)

Exo said:


> That's like Mexicans and Brazilians argueing over who speaks better Spanish.


Brazilians speak Portugese, or did I miss part of the punchline?

TBH


----------



## Exo (Nov 16, 2009)

ThomasH said:


> Brazilians speak Portugese, or did I miss part of the punchline?
> 
> TBH


What? really? ARRGG! :wall:


----------



## presurcukr (Nov 16, 2009)

Moltar said:


> Back on topic... I've seen photographic evidence of a very large L. parahybana that seems to exceed even the "largest" one ever recorded which was what, 12+"? It's hard to tell though. The photo _may_ have been doctored.


I want that T!!! I'd like to put her on a leash and take her to the dog park !!


----------



## pearldrummer (Nov 16, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Are you feeding her enough?  LPs are eating machines.  She's probably responding to the water being poured into the dish because the vibrations seem like those of prey.  Likewise, she may be viewing intrusions into her tank as possible meals.  If you're not feeding her at least 12 large crickets every other week she's going to be hungry (and knowing LPs she's probably going to be hungry even if you are, lol).  Really, the species isn't "mean".  I suppose you could have an odd individual but I'd doubt it.
> 
> I'm absolutely sure that you can handle her.  Cup and remove her from the enclosure (her "turf") and you'll see how easy it is.  Honestly, I'd allow my 6 year old daughter to handle her.  Trust me, there are species where this absolutely would not be the case.


My female LP was a sweetheart until I paired her with my male.
She will run at anything that moves give threat poses and taps my tongs repeatedly.
I guess she feels violated =p


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 17, 2009)

Exo said:


> Have you seen Fran? He can't possibly "grow" anymore!


There are more ways to grow than physicly.

But yes, we are closer to the danes and norwegians. We share the same language group and also social values. The finns belong more to the Baltic region, we call the language group "finsk-urger" in swedish. The area of modern Finland was part of the Swedish kingdom for several hundred years, and about 290 000 present-day Finnish individuals speak Swedish as their first language. In Finland, language is typically considered the basic and even the only criterion that distinguishes the Finnish-speakers and the Swedish-speakers from each other. In general, Swedish-speaking Finns consider themselves to be just as much Finnish as the Finnish-speaking majority, but they have their own special identity distinct from that of the majority, and they wish to be recognized as such. So there's no doubt a brotherly bond between our countries. Lots of swedes also volentarely joined the Soumi side when the russians invaded during the WWII.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 17, 2009)

Exo said:


> That's like Mexicans and Brazilians argueing over who speaks better Spanish.


You're american, you're expected to know nothing of the rest of the world. But this..


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> There are more ways to grow than physicly.


Im sure you were refering  to one of those other ways...


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> There are more ways to grow than physicly.
> 
> But yes, we are closer to the danes and norwegians. We share the same language group and also social values. The finns belong more to the Baltic region, we call the language group "finsk-urger" in swedish. The area of modern Finland was part of the Swedish kingdom for several hundred years, and about 290 000 present-day Finnish individuals speak Swedish as their first language. In Finland, language is typically considered the basic and even the only criterion that distinguishes the Finnish-speakers and the Swedish-speakers from each other. In general, Swedish-speaking Finns consider themselves to be just as much Finnish as the Finnish-speaking majority, but they have their own special identity distinct from that of the majority, and they wish to be recognized as such. So there's no doubt a brotherly bond between our countries. Lots of swedes also volentarely joined the Soumi side when the russians invaded during the WWII.


All that sounds wonderfull, but they might tend to overlook all this. At least thats how I felt it.
Theres no doubt we could find "brotherly bonds" between Italy and Spain, or France-Italy-Spain...Yet we dont like things being mixed here either.


----------



## maitre (Nov 17, 2009)

Exo said:


> What? really? ARRGG! :wall:


lol yes.. but if you watch russel peters, he says portuguese is like drunken-spanish haha


----------



## Exo (Nov 17, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> You're american, you're expected to know nothing of the rest of the world. But this..


Don't go assuming.  

I could tell you almost anything about India or Mexico and I know quite a bit about many other countries as well, but the world is a big place and I can't keep track of everything....and I doubt you could either.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 17, 2009)

Fran said:


> Im sure you were refering  to one of those other ways...


Yes, when you get older and wiser you usually put away some of the competative "us versus them" thinking. This is a mental growth, although it usually goes hand in hand with age.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Nov 17, 2009)

Exo said:


> Don't go assuming.
> 
> I could tell you almost anything about India or Mexico and I know quite a bit about many other countries as well, but the world is a big place and I can't keep track of everything....and I doubt you could either.


Ok, I'm sorry. I just couldn't resist the urge


----------



## Vidaro (Nov 17, 2009)

seriously you 3 just wrecked a very interesting thread...


----------



## maitre (Nov 17, 2009)

Vidaro said:


> seriously you 3 just wrecked a very interesting thread...


+1



So back to the topic.. My LP is 4" right now... hopefully it triples in size!


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes they did. I just kept receiving notification after notification of junk in my inbox.:wall:


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2009)

RottweilExpress said:


> Yes, when you get older and wiser you usually put away some of the competative "us versus them" thinking. This is a mental growth, although it usually goes hand in hand with age.


Some people with age get senil, you might wanna check on that one 

Anyway people, yes, lets talk Parahybanas.


----------



## JimM (Nov 17, 2009)

Fran said:


> Some people with age get senil, you might wanna check on that one


Is that when they forget where their spell checker is?




































Sorry for the additional junk peeps, couldn't resist.
No worries Fran, Spanish yes?


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2009)

Come on JimM, the spelling punch line is waay too weak! 

  So weak... Really dissapointing Jimmy.


----------



## JimM (Nov 17, 2009)

Fran said:


> Come on JimM, the spelling punch line is waay too weak!
> 
> So weak...


It wasn't a punchline, it was the huge helping of irony in your post that I found humorous.
Which once again I should have just let pass for the sake of the thread...you just put these nice huge targets out there sometimes, hard to resist.


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2009)

JimM said:


> It wasn't a punchline, it was the huge helping of irony in your post that I found humorous.
> Which once again I should have just let pass for the sake of the thread...you just put these nice huge targets out there sometimes, hard to resist.


So weak ...
---------------------

Its been a while since someone  post a good pic. If you wait  a couple of weeks my female will molt out and she might get to the 10" mark


----------



## maitre (Nov 17, 2009)

Fran said:


> Its been a while since someone  post a good pic. If you wait  a couple of weeks my female will molt out and she might get to the 10" mark


I can't wait to see this!


----------



## Exo (Nov 17, 2009)

maitre said:


> I can't wait to see this!


Yeah, a 10in A.genic.....:drool:


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 17, 2009)

A 10" A.G. I would like to see a picture of a 9" A.G. next to a ruler.When a T 
gets that big thay don't make big jumps in size.So that T would have to be 
9-3/4" plus and it still wouldn't reach 10".When a T get extremely large the 
molts are more for regeneration of legs or bald spots and not for growing.At 
that size you probably wouldn't notice any increase in size.So what i'm saying 
is a 9-1/2" would only grow to 9-5/8" after a molt.But her beautiful colors 
would come back and any missing or shorter leg would regenerate.If it was a 
T.Blondi or another hair kicker then thay would lose there bald spot to.There 
are some people that just can't accurately judge the size of there T's.If it's a 
5-3/4" B.Smithi thay think it's 7" and if it's a 9" T.Blondi thay think it's 10-1/4".
ant there nothing wrong with that.But sooer or later someone will call you on 
your claim.Then you either prove your claim or back out gracefully.I would 
still love to see a picture of a 9 A.G. next to a ruler.


----------



## Redneck (Nov 17, 2009)

un33dit said:


> OK..first I have to say that the best way to measure a T is measuring the molt. With that said, I had a hard time getting an accurate measurement picture. I would say she is more around 8". I took a few pictures next to a ruler, but she is not laying flat or spread out. Next I took a picture of my arm with a ruler infront of the original picture above where she was spread out. And finally I took two vids which she was not to happy about...kicking hairs! So take it for what it is worth. She is a big girl, but I'm sure not the biggest around here!
> 
> BTW...I recently aquired her off of CL for $25!!! And yes, her front leg is a little jacked up.
> 
> ...


I dont have an L.P. yet but this is making me want one really bad....

This one L.P. does look like it is running really close on 9''.. Ahh yall are all making me want to get a couple!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Rednecklivin she a beautiful large 7+ inch T.But shes far from 8".Most 
people don't realize how large 8" is and I do the same thing.I alway give them 
a little extra to.Unless i'm trying to prove a point and then I take out the 
ruler and give an exact measurement.We all do it.


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2009)

Garys Lasiodora Parahybana (the one of the videos and picture) is clearly larger than 8 ".

Normally, in this hobby, the leg spans are measured diagonaly.

If you stretch out those legs, and measure diagonally, the ruler will mark over 8+, 9"

Her legs are about 4". Front leg,Plus the diagonal measure of the carpax and the other leg,  there you have a greater than 9" legspan, or around.


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 17, 2009)

Exo said:


> Don't go assuming.
> 
> I could tell you almost anything about India or Mexico and I know quite a bit about many other countries as well, but the world is a big place and I can't keep track of everything....and I doubt you could either.


[Continuation of scolding session/] Well, Portugese didn't just become their native language.  With one of the biggest global economies and populations in the world, you should at least know a little regarding them, rather than focusing entirely on 2 foreign nations.

You just looked like the stereotypical, ignorant American for a second there. [/End of scolding session] 

TBH


----------



## Exo (Nov 17, 2009)

ThomasH said:


> [Continue scolding session/] Well, Portugese didn't just become their native language.  With one of the biggest global economies and populations in the world, you should at least know a little regarding them, rather than focusing entirely on 2 foreign nations.
> 
> You just looked like the stereotypical, ignorant American for a second there. [/End of scolding session]
> 
> TBH


I do believe I mentioned that I also know quite a bit about several other countries as well. Is it not better to know a little bit about everything than know a great deal about nothing?


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 17, 2009)

Exo said:


> I do believe I mentioned that I also know quite a bit about several other countries as well.


Kudos? Well, Brazil is kind of a biggie.



Exo said:


> Is it not better to know a little bit about everything than know a great deal about nothing?


How do you know a great deal of something if it is nothing? You have just displayed that you really don't fit in either category.

Sorry Mark, but it is just fun every once in a while to bask in the embarassment of such a 'political expert.'

Perhaps we should alert Moose to another signature opportunity? Assuming he isn't already over maximum capacity.

TBH


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2009)

Well well well, ThomasH... 
Not to fight fire with fire, but I would like to see how much of a Population Geography expert are you  ...

 Lets just leave it here ,just in case you get yourself in trouble   ...


----------



## JimM (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Exo (Nov 17, 2009)

ThomasH said:


> Kudos? Well, Brazil is kind of a biggie.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know a great deal of something if it is nothing? You have just displayed that you really don't fit in either category.


Sorry, I clearly overestimated you, so let me simplify.....It means that it is better to know something than absolutely nothing......is that better?


----------



## maitre (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, really? You guys are still going on about this? Please bring your nationality/country/language/political/whatever discussion to the watering hole or talk through your PMs. This thread is completely off topic again for the 2nd time and it's ridiculous.




And Gary's LP *IS *huge. It's one of my favs on this forum and on youtube


----------



## Exo (Nov 17, 2009)

maitre said:


> Wow, really? You guys are still going on about this? Please bring your nationality/country/language/political/whatever discussion to the watering hole or talk through your PMs. This thread is completely off topic again for the 2nd time and it's ridiculous.


Agreed.


v AND NOW FOR SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT. v


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 17, 2009)

Bigger doesn't mean better.


----------



## Exo (Nov 17, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Bigger doesn't mean better.


Yours is small, isn't it?


----------



## maitre (Nov 18, 2009)

Exo said:


> Yours is small, isn't it?


 



I kind of agree with him though. I don't think it's ALL about sheer size.. but at the same time, tarantulas _are _special _because _of their large size.

I see a lot of T. blondi keepers and many boast about how they are the largest T. To me, I don't find T. blondis that appealling.  I think adult LP's are much more appealing. LP's are better looking (to me), cheaper, easier to care for, easier to breed, and their urticulating hairs aren't supposed to be as harsh.

Lasiodora parahybana for the win!


----------



## Fran (Nov 18, 2009)

Satellite Rob said:


> Bigger doesn't mean better.


Well you know, since the thread is called "Who has the *bigger..."*  

I personally love T Blondi for many reasons, as well as L.Parhybana. Proportions, size, thickness, strengh...It doesnt have to be always about the colours. 
Personally Avicularias dont appeal specially to me...The P.Metallica, yes its pretty, but it doesnt say much either...
I wouldnt spend $700 in a female P.Metallica, maybe $100.

In general, im not a fan of arboreals...Its about personal taste


----------



## maitre (Nov 18, 2009)

Fran said:


> Well you know, since the thread is called "Who has the *bigger..."*
> 
> I personally love T Blondi for many reasons, as well as L.Parhybana. Proportions, size, thickness, strengh...It doesnt have to be always about the colours.
> Personally Avicularias dont appeal specially to me...The P.Metallica, yes its pretty, but it doesnt say much either...
> ...


I'm an arboreal guy and while I love pokies, I'm not in the P. metallica either. It just looks cheesy to me at an very expensive price point.

I like the shape of L. parahybanas compared to the T. blondis. LP's appear to have more substance! I guess cuz they're fuzzier


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 18, 2009)

Exo said:


> Sorry, I clearly overestimated you, so let me simplify.....It means that it is better to something than absolutely nothing......is that better?



Well, you explained it much differently in your prior post. 

There is no chance for this thread at this point anyway. It veered off topic with and with out my intervention pages ago. 

TBH


----------

